
Dear Unit Economics, I HATE You - guyshachar
https://medium.com/@guyshachar28/dear-unit-economics-i-hate-you-7c28b9aef08d#.c0j9zwcmf
======
noamacker
Solid points! Couldn't agree more. Well written, good job!

------
eliemoshe
enjoyed reading it.. as a young entrepreneur myself i can relate to what you
discussed! waiting for your next piece

~~~
guyshachar
Thanks! I'm glad you liked it!

